
You'll soon be able to buy an SSD with 30 TB of storage - gretsubmitter
https://mashable.com/2018/02/20/samsung-ssd-30-tb/
======
mariuolo
Is there any indication about the expected price?

~~~
eesmith
Their 15.36 TB drive is 11,624.99 at [https://www.cdw.com/product/Samsung-
PM1633a-MZILS15THMLS-sol...](https://www.cdw.com/product/Samsung-
PM1633a-MZILS15THMLS-solid-state-drive-15.36-TB-SAS-12Gb-s/4079174?pfm=srh) .

So, probably around $25K.

